# Puma Air Compressors



## TopherGrey (Oct 2, 2008)

I was wondering if any one has had any experience with Puma air compressors? Are they any good?


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

From what I know, they tend to be lower mid-range - better than most import stuff, not Ingersoll Rand, etc.  As always, inspecting the model in question before purchase is a good idea.  Be very wary of imaginary horsepower claims, or motors that fail to mention the service factor, duty cycle, or actual horsepower.

--Bushytails


----------



## PowerToolBox (Apr 15, 2009)

Compressors are funny machines.  I cant say I have ever heard anything particularly bad about Puma's, but all imports are misleading with their true horse power ratings, although the pressure, and CFM are usually accurate.  if you are looking for a smaller compressor just make sure that you do not go with a direct drive (pancake) compressor.  go with a standard reciprocating belt driven piston machine.  they come as small as 1.5hp and on 20 gal tanks.  research hevily, most imports have no service, or replacement parts.


----------

